# How long does Fluval shrimp stratum last?



## lamyfung

My 10g shrimp tank with Fluval shrimp stratum is almost 1 year old. To my knowledge substrate like ADA soil needs to be changed out after about a year of use. Just wondering if anyone here knows if it is about time for me to replace the current substrate? So far my shrimps are doing ok and breeding well, I have about 5 CRS deaths over the past month which may or may not be a problem caused by the aging substrate


----------



## kam yiu

did you check the ph and tds


----------



## 2wheelsx2

lamyfung said:


> To my knowledge substrate like ADA soil needs to be changed out after about a year of use.


That's not necessarily true. That would be mighty expensive if you had to swap ADA out in a 180 every year. Would cost more than anything else, including the tank. Enriched substrates like ADA will decrease in efficiency over time, but to change it out every year would be very wasteful. How long it would last for depends on a lot of factors like what you are planting in it, what lighting level you are using, whether you are injecting CO2, how densely it's planted, whether you are dosing macros, etc. etc. Too many variables to list. If you are using ADA in a low light, moderate temperature tank with no CO2, I'm sure it would last you for years.

What are you water parameters, your water change routine, and are you buffering the water?


----------



## lamyfung

pH should be 6.8-7.0 my liquid test is messed up and I had to use test paper, so it's not super accurate. TDS is 140. My main concern is build up of toxic stuffs inside the substrate because I can't clean the substrate with gravel cleaner.

Also I don't dose anything to the water, have low light plants like moss, mini pelia and Java fern. 20% W/C about once a month and top up in between.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

My ADA tank is 100% covered so I can never vacuum the substrate. If you look around the website, there are many tanks like that. Never been a concern of mine. I'd be more concerned about 20% once a month wc instead. You could be experiencing old tank syndrome. Although you TDS doesn't really indicate it. Have you measured your nitrates, GH and KH?


----------



## neven

As 2wheels said, TDS would be an indicator of too much Detritus spoiling the water quality. In a planted tank, as long as there is water changed, you wont see it happen too often, as the ammonia from the breakdown is quickly absorbed by the plants. Your TDS should mostly be your Hardness levels + dissolved nutrients from the ADA + nitrates. If you notice the TDS creeping up quickly, a single 50% change instead of the 20% should help out. Disturbing the ADA too much with a gravel vac can cause nightmares. If you notice plant health deteriating then you can simply root tab the substrate every few months with your favourite method


----------

